# Engineer III King



## juggle5

Hi,
New to Ball watches. Does anyone have any thoughts regarding the new Eng III King offering?
Is the Pre Order strategy new to Ball?
Thanks


----------



## preciousvapor

I'm excited about this new offering. I think it's a great strategy for to create interest in the entire Ball line. I'm waiting on a pre-order of of the Engineer III Silver Star. While I like the design of the Silver Star III, I like the looks of the Engineer King III (with the use of more tritium tubes) more. If anyone missed out on the pre-order of the Silver Star III I'd be happy to sell my 40 mm diameter blue dial steel bracelet model as new when it comes in. It'll be easier to explain to my wife then getting 2 new watches in a year.


----------



## MrDagon007

It is nice isn t it. I had preordered the dual time voyager yet this one seems even better looking. 40 and 43 both look good.
A pity that it doesn't include the special shock protection around the balance wheel that some Balls offer - though it has the general anti shock ring around the movement.
I like the engineering approach as a diversifier. The only feature still on the wish list would be a very hard case a la Sinn or Damasko.


----------



## bracky72

It looks like a real winner.


----------



## Karkarov

I think it is a great design and a fantastic looking watch. If I hadn't gone in for the Engineer 2 Voyager with the dual time zones I would probably bite on it. But I did go for the Engineer 2 Voyager so gonna have to pass for reasons of money.


----------



## Astropin

I might have to sell a couple things to get into this one....I really like it. I also have a Engineer III "Bronze Star" coming in.


----------



## bracky72

I am also thinking of putting a few on the chopping block to make way for this one. It's one of the coolest Balls I've seen in a while. I won't be selling any of my Balls though. They are all keepers.


----------



## morrison2951

Mine go with me wherever I go. Every man should have at least 2 Balls!


----------



## timefleas

morrison2951 said:


> Mine go with me wherever I go. Every man should have at least 2 Balls!


Gee, those jokes never get old....


----------



## samanator

timefleas said:


> Gee, those jokes never get old....


Please don't encourage him. Can we please cut the two-year-old talk.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## samanator

Nice to see that they finally did a T watch for one of these.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## preciousvapor

I'm going to break down and order an Engineer King III. My problem is deciding on which variation. I'd like to go with a 43 mm case but it might overwhelm my scrawny 6 3/4" wrist. I don't have a dark case watch. The titanium oxide finish is intriguing. The traditional aesthetics of the silver is also ,appealing. I don't have a blue faced watch. Although, I have a 40 mm Silver King III on order (it may have to be a catch and release). If I go with the silver case, the bracelet is a given. Do I get the extra strap or go after market? What are other forum members thinking?


----------



## timefleas

samanator said:


> Please don't encourage him. Can we please cut the two-year-old talk.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Michael, 
For the record, just in case my sarcasm was misunderstand--I HATE those Ball "jokes"--REALLY HATE them--the last thing I would want to do is encourage those kinds of comments.
Peter


----------



## RickSR

preciousvapor said:


> I'm excited about this new offering. I think it's a great strategy for to create interest in the entire Ball line. I'm waiting on a pre-order of of the Engineer III Silver Star. While I like the design of the Silver Star III, I like the looks of the Engineer King III (with the use of more tritium tubes) more. If anyone missed out on the pre-order of the Silver Star III I'd be happy to sell my 40 mm diameter blue dial steel bracelet model as new when it comes in. It'll be easier to explain to my wife then getting 2 new watches in a year.


I might be interested in your Silver Star. Do you still have it and, if so, at what price?


----------



## SteveJ

I pre ordered a 43mm on a bracelet one yesterday. It will be my first Ball watch. Delivery is set for summer-ish 2017. The preorder price seemed too good to pass up.


----------



## samanator

timefleas said:


> Michael,
> For the record, just in case my sarcasm was misunderstand--I HATE those Ball "jokes"--REALLY HATE them--the last thing I would want to do is encourage those kinds of comments.
> Peter


Not misinterpreted. I fully agree that these comment are getting old.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goonz

Anyone know full specs on the dimensions of the 40 and 43? Cant decide between which to go for, although the swiss made sign being between the 5 and 6 numerals might be a deal breaker on the 43


----------



## MrDagon007

goonz said:


> Anyone know full specs on the dimensions of the 40 and 43? Cant decide between which to go for, although the swiss made sign being between the 5 and 6 numerals might be a deal breaker on the 43


For straps, the 40 has 20mm lugs and the 43 has 21mm, the latter being rather limiting.


----------



## vintageseamaster1950s

I'm considering to order the black on black 40mm one. Looks really nice and it will be my first ball watch.


----------



## preciousvapor

Does anyone know if the black finish is the same is the DLC finish Ball uses on other models?


----------



## Jmill79

My preorder is in, really looking forward to this one as its my first Ball.


----------



## Canyon55

Im I correct that the pre-order is no longer available for the Engineer King III ?
David


----------



## MrDagon007

Canyon55 said:


> Im I correct that the pre-order is no longer available for the Engineer King III ?
> David


Correct, the current preorder promotion is for a gmt watch.


----------



## Elkins45

I am so sorry I couldn't scrape up the funds for this one. What a fantastic looking watch! I'm certain I'll never be able to find one at this price again.


----------



## Astropin

Elkins45 said:


> I am so sorry I couldn't scrape up the funds for this one. What a fantastic looking watch! I'm certain I'll never be able to find one at this price again.


Used you will. Might take a little time but eventually.


----------



## morrison2951

I just couldn't pull the trigger as the large tubed "12" and "6" were distracting to me as compared to the other tubed single markers. 

To each his own. Those who do get one post up your thoughts.


----------



## Kev1n

I ordered the 30 mm black with black dial, plus the nylon band. First Ball! 

Kev


----------



## Collectionist




----------



## Panamint

Ball King III should be shipping soon. Has anyone received shipping info from Ball? thnx


----------



## elliswyatt

Panamint said:


> Ball King III should be shipping soon. Has anyone received shipping info from Ball? thnx


No but it's been on my mind as well.


----------



## Panamint

Thnx for your comment. What did you order. I'm getting the 40mm blue dial on strap. They all look good. It's a good looking, legible watch. I like that the tubes are set inside the indices, the watch hands are nice too. A good all around watch.


----------



## elliswyatt

Panamint said:


> Thnx for your comment. What did you order. I'm getting the 40mm blue dial on strap. They all look good. It's a good looking, legible watch. I like that the tubes are set inside the indices, the watch hands are nice too. A good all around watch.


Same as you but on the bracelet. I did buy a blue Hadley-Roma calfskin strap for some variety. It's my first Ball so I'm kind of excited.


----------



## Panamint

Perfect strategy. I usually buy metal bracelet and get a strap for summer wear.


----------



## bohammer71

No experience with the pre-order


----------



## Valle de Joux

I think it is a great idea on a pretty nice watch at a pretty price point.


----------



## bigchrisxxxl

I have to say it looks like a winner.


----------



## Kev1n

I e-mailed Ball yesterday. Shipping is scheduled for August. I'm getting anxious.


----------



## elliswyatt

Kevin, you beat me to it, I was just about to post the exact same thing. Here is the text of her message:

"Thank you for your message. Your Engineer III King is scheduled to be shipped in August. Once ready we will ship it to our US distributor in Florida where it will be dispatched and sent to your address via UPS."


----------



## Panamint

Outstanding research. Can't wait. Thanks for checking, -blue dial 40mm on strap-


----------



## Burningstorm

Hi all I'm new here!

Yeah I emailed them and got the same message - August! 

Most likely be a business idea - if we all pre order it goes into a massive pot which they can earn interest on our money. Doesnt matter really as we got a better pre order price but still wouldn't surprise me if that's the case for everyone!

Anyway I can't wait as it will be my first Ball watch!


----------



## elliswyatt

Email update from Ball. They look good in the photos.


----------



## dark horse 82

Hello,

Anyone has any update from ball on the confirmed delivery date or ETA?

Thanks


----------



## dark horse 82

Eagerly waiting for my first ball watch....... hopefully turn out to be good....


----------



## dark horse 82

Hello Folks,

Anyone has any update from Ball about the delivery for Engineer III King? Shipment will start in August 2017 right?

Thanks


----------



## elliswyatt

dark horse 82 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Anyone has any update from Ball about the delivery for Engineer III King? Shipment will start in August 2017 right?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, August is what Ball is saying. I expect that we'll get an email from Ball when these are inbound.


----------



## surfuz

Looks very cool... The tubes are thick and tall. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## dark horse 82

surfuz said:


> Looks very cool... The tubes are thick and tall.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Hello Surfuz,

You got your pre order shipped to you already?


----------



## surfuz

dark horse 82 said:


> Hello Surfuz,
> 
> You got your pre order shipped to you already?


Hi dark horse, I ordered several recently, but not this model.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Saw the limited edition Engineer II Genesis brand new at shop earlier. Lume is wow! Think the Engineer III King is similar to it. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panamint

It's enroute from Florida, ball will send tracking number


----------



## elliswyatt

Yup, got my email as well. In country and on the way.


----------



## ljb187

The Engineer III Classic would have made a mind-bogglingly great no-date watch.


----------



## dark horse 82

elliswyatt said:


> Yup, got my email as well. In country and on the way.


Hello Ellis,

Do you remember which date you placed your pre order?

I haven't received any email from Ball. I placed my order on 11-3-2017....

Thanks


----------



## Panamint

Very exciting. We are on the cusp fulfillment, after waiting days, weeks and months. Perhaps next week is touchdown time


----------



## dark horse 82

Panamint said:


> Very exciting. We are on the cusp fulfillment, after waiting days, weeks and months. Perhaps next week is touchdown time


Hello Panamint,

Which date you place your pre-order?

Thanks


----------



## Panamint

hello from California. my order date is march 21, 2017. 
Confirmed21/03/2017


----------



## dark horse 82

Nice..... do post some picture when you received your watch....


----------



## elliswyatt

dark horse 82 said:


> Hello Ellis,
> 
> Do you remember which date you placed your pre order?
> 
> I haven't received any email from Ball. I placed my order on 11-3-2017....
> 
> Thanks


Ordered on March 31.


----------



## olli_tr

Panamint said:


> Very exciting. We are on the cusp fulfillment, after waiting days, weeks and months. Perhaps next week is touchdown time


I was so close to ordering, but in the end did not. Now I feel a bit sad I didn't. Please post photos guys when you get your watches. I'm sure it's going to be great. |> Ball preorders tend to be great value and they've introduced some great watches lately. Liked the next pre-order model, Roadmaster GMT, as well.


----------



## dark horse 82

I am escalating to Ball that my delivery is late. He told me that shipment is schedule on the 4th week of August which I think is unfair as I confirm my pre order on 11/3/2017.
Hopefully I get my watch earlier..................By the way, I am from Asia region....

Thanks


----------



## elliswyatt

dark horse 82 said:


> I am escalating to Ball that my delivery is late. He told me that shipment is schedule on the 4th week of August which I think is unfair as I confirm my pre order on 11/3/2017.
> Hopefully I get my watch earlier..................By the way, I am from Asia region....
> 
> Thanks


Maybe it has something to do with the particular version that you ordered?


----------



## dark horse 82

Hello,

Yes, this is what Ball representative said:

Location is only one of the reasons that affect the delivery time. Some destinations do take longer for custom clearance. However, as each timepiece is manufactured and adjusted individually, there are many other factors that will affect when your will be dispatched. I will put in request to expedite your order for you

My preorder model are:









 titanium carbide case

Maybe different from what you guys order.....


----------



## elliswyatt

Yes, I ordered a 40mm on bracelet. Nice reply from Ball though, hopefully they can speed up the arrival for you.


----------



## dark horse 82

Hello Ellis,

Yeah, hopefully, waited for approximately 5 months already since my pre-order
When yours will arrived at your door step?



Thanks


----------



## elliswyatt

I'll post some photos when it arrives.


----------



## dark horse 82

Good to hear that. Ball all the way.....


----------



## dark horse 82

dark horse 82 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, this is what Ball representative said:
> 
> Location is only one of the reasons that affect the delivery time. Some destinations do take longer for custom clearance. However, as each timepiece is manufactured and adjusted individually, there are many other factors that will affect when your will be dispatched. I will put in request to expedite your order for you
> 
> My preorder model are:
> 
> View attachment 12401067
> 
> 
> titanium carbide case
> 
> Maybe different from what you guys order.....


Hello,

Just got confirmation from Ball representative that my watch will be shipped out form Switzerland in the mid of August. So most probably i will get my watch on the 4th week of August.

Keep on waiting.............


----------



## dark horse 82

Anyone received his / her Engineer III King watch? Mind to share some photos?


----------



## elliswyatt

dark horse 82 said:


> Anyone received his / her Engineer III King watch? Mind to share some photos?


No more correspondence from them so I will probably contact them if I don't hear anything by week's end.


----------



## WhoIsI

I placed pre order on the Genesis and had to wait for 5 months to get one.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Think Ball is doing a roaring business with the pre-sales. With the cheaper price and anticipation, it also encourages *us* to go for more than 1 Ball..

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt

WhoIsI said:


> I placed pre order on the Genesis and had to wait for 5 months to get one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


That sounds about right. The orders for this watch were placed around March of this year.


----------



## dark horse 82

elliswyatt said:


> That sounds about right. The orders for this watch were placed around March of this year.


yes i placed my pre order on 11/3/2017 and until today i haven't receive my watch yet...


----------



## elliswyatt

I spoke to Scott at Ball USA this morning and he indicated that these watches will ship within the next 2 weeks. We will receive emails with tracking numbers but, if you have a strong SPAM filter, make sure you check that folder as well.


----------



## dark horse 82

elliswyatt said:


> I spoke to Scott at Ball USA this morning and he indicated that these watches will ship within the next 2 weeks. We will receive emails with tracking numbers but, if you have a strong SPAM filter, make sure you check that folder as well.


Hi Ellis,

Thanks for the info. So meaning majority of us will get our watch within the next 2 to 3 weeks. Good info and thank you so much.


----------



## Burningstorm

dark horse 82 said:


> Hi Ellis,
> 
> Thanks for the info. So meaning majority of us will get our watch within the next 2 to 3 weeks. Good info and thank you so much.


Any updates anyone?


----------



## dark horse 82

Burningstorm said:


> Any updates anyone?


Hi,

I just facebook messaged Stanley (Ball Watch FB Account) to ask for confirmation of my watch shipment but until now, still no reply from them.
I guess maybe we need to wait for few more days.

Thanks


----------



## elliswyatt

Nothing yet.


----------



## elliswyatt

Looks like it's arriving Friday.


----------



## dark horse 82

elliswyatt said:


> Looks like it's arriving Friday.


Hello,

You got email tracking from Ball?

Thanks


----------



## Panamint

Got my tracking number today, 5 day ground due to arrive August 22. Blue dial, 40mm on strap. Mine is going to California


----------



## elliswyatt

dark horse 82 said:


> Hello,
> 
> You got email tracking from Ball?
> 
> Thanks


I did. |>


----------



## dark horse 82

elliswyatt said:


> I did. |>


still waiting for mine... ?


----------



## dark horse 82

My watch just sent out from Switzerland office to Malaysia Ball office yesterday.
So might take 8 to 10 days to reach my hand.


----------



## SirKnight

Yes Ball said watches are in us stand by for tracking number from distribution


----------



## Burningstorm

SirKnight said:


> Yes Ball said watches are in us stand by for tracking number from distribution


Still waiting for email...im from UK so be interesting to see when they ship here


----------



## dark horse 82

please snap photo and share for those who will be receiving their watch soon... cheers for this master piece.


----------



## elliswyatt

dark horse 82 said:


> please snap photo and share for those who will be receiving their watch soon... cheers for this master piece.


I certainly will. Strangely enough, I just received a shipping update from UPS saying it will arrive today. That seems a little odd since the delivery method appears to be ground transportation but I guess I'll hang around in case it does arrive today.


----------



## fawlty

Hello

I received my Ball Engineer III today. I am a little disappointed in it to be honest. For me the watch height is just way too much....gives it a cheap quality feel to it. I feel like I am wearing a band with a large tire or donut stacked on top. I will live with it though and wear it once in awhile - mostly at night where the watch height is less apparent. The dial on the watch looks like cheap plastic and the leather watch bands squeak on the case as they are not properly made to fit the watch. In conclusion it feels and looks rather cheap to me in comparison to other watches I own for even less. 

In a dark room though the watch illumination is rather nice.

Hope the rest of you find more enjoyment out of your new watch though


----------



## elliswyatt

fawlty said:


> Hello
> 
> I received my Ball Engineer III today. I am a little disappointed in it to be honest. For me the watch height is just way too much....gives it a cheap quality feel to it. I feel like I am wearing a band with a large tire or donut stacked on top. I will live with it though and wear it once in awhile - mostly at night where the watch height is less apparent. The dial on the watch looks like cheap plastic and the leather watch bands squeak on the case as they are not properly made to fit the watch. In conclusion it feels and looks rather cheap to me in comparison to other watches I own for even less.
> 
> In a dark room though the watch illumination is rather nice.
> 
> Hope the rest of you find more enjoyment out of your new watch though


Well, that's a bit distressing and I can understand your disappointment if the quality is less than you expected. I'll reserve judgement until mine arrives but I'll chime in if I have more to say. Now UPS says it will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## dark horse 82

fawlty said:


> Hello
> 
> I received my Ball Engineer III today. I am a little disappointed in it to be honest. For me the watch height is just way too much....gives it a cheap quality feel to it. I feel like I am wearing a band with a large tire or donut stacked on top. I will live with it though and wear it once in awhile - mostly at night where the watch height is less apparent. The dial on the watch looks like cheap plastic and the leather watch bands squeak on the case as they are not properly made to fit the watch. In conclusion it feels and looks rather cheap to me in comparison to other watches I own for even less.
> 
> In a dark room though the watch illumination is rather nice.
> 
> Hope the rest of you find more enjoyment out of your new watch though


please snap a photo of it for us to have a look


----------



## Burningstorm

dark horse 82 said:


> please snap a photo of it for us to have a look


X2


----------



## dark horse 82

No one showing any picture of their engineer 3 asking???


----------



## arogle1stus

Juggle5:
First Ball I ever laid eyes on was in 1955. A Ball RR grade pocketwatch
Working as an Engr on the Texas & Pacific RR. I chose Hamilton (992b)
pocketwatch as my go to standard watch.

1st Ball RR wristies in one word were "Ugly" But Ball has upped their game
since then I'll admit. FACT! Ball (or no other brand) has had anything what
to do with RRing since RRs adopted Centralized Traffic Control. So why does
Ball insist in branding their watches the "Engineer"? A complete misnomer.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## srankin1826

arogle1stus said:


> Juggle5: FACT! Ball (or no other brand) has had anything what
> to do with RRing since RRs adopted Centralized Traffic Control. So why does
> Ball insist in branding their watches the "Engineer"? A complete misnomer.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


I don't understand the point you are trying to make here. I'm pretty sure the Rolex Submariner isn't really intended for submarine drivers. Or Omega Spacemaster for astronauts for that matter. They all are just a product line names.


----------



## srankin1826

Back on topic. My 40mm black dial on bracelet is due to arrive on 08/23/17. I ordered it on March 8th. I will likely post a crappy cell phone picture when I get it if the thread isn't full of better quality pictures by that time.


----------



## elliswyatt

It's here!


----------



## elliswyatt

Quick shot but I'll take some more later. Initial measurements are 40mm for the case, 14.4mm thick at the top of the crystal, 47mm lug to lug. It's definitely a chunk! More observations later.


----------



## dark horse 82

elliswyatt said:


> Quick shot but I'll take some more later. Initial measurements are 40mm for the case, 14.4mm thick at the top of the crystal, 47mm lug to lug. It's definitely a chunk! More observations later.
> 
> View attachment 12437923


Hi,

Is really a beautiful master piece. Post more picture... anyone compare it against Engineer 2 Genesis...Hoping to get mine next week....


----------



## dark horse 82

srankin1826 said:


> I don't understand the point you are trying to make here. I'm pretty sure the Rolex Submariner isn't really intended for submarine drivers. Or Omega Spacemaster for astronauts for that matter. They all are just a product line names.


Yes, I totally agreed with that. It is just a name or model or family series.


----------



## timefleas

Already one up on the bay...


----------



## elliswyatt

timefleas said:


> Already one up on the bay...


$1,999. OBO, curious to see if he gets anywhere near that.


----------



## surfuz

elliswyatt said:


> $1,999. OBO, curious to see if he gets anywhere near that.


How much did u guys paid for during the pre-order ?

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

elliswyatt said:


> $1,999. OBO, curious to see if he gets anywhere near that.


We actually can't discuss prices here on the official Ball forum--I merely pointed out the fact that it was listed because there were at least several pictures of the watch which folks could see, since so far here, only one picture has been shown.


----------



## surfuz

Oops, sorry.. didn't really know abt the no price discussion rule. It's ok, quick read up on previous posts n Google gives the info. 

The joy of getting it after months of waiting and anticipation. Congrats to all of you. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt

timefleas said:


> We actually can't discuss prices here on the official Ball forum--I merely pointed out the fact that it was listed because there were at least several pictures of the watch which folks could see, since so far here, only one picture has been shown.


Sorry, didn't know about the price rule. I'll probably do a review in a few days after I have had a chance to wear it in various conditions. Until then, here's a pic on wrist.


----------



## preciousvapor

My 40 mm blue dialed Engineer III King On a stainless steel bracelet is scheduled to arrive August 23, 2017. I've decided I would rather have the Ball III Endurance offering because of my long-time interest and Shackleton and his adventure. If anyone would be interested in my Engineer III King before I place it on the classified forum let me know.

Moderators, please let me know if this is an inappropriate post.


----------



## dark horse 82

Still waiting for my 43mm Titanium Carbide case Engineer III King..... Anyone pre-order Titanium Carbide Case watch? Mind to share any picture?


----------



## surfuz

preciousvapor said:


> My 40 mm blue dialed Engineer III King On a stainless steel bracelet is scheduled to arrive August 23, 2017. I've decided I would rather have the Ball III Endurance offering because of my long-time interest and Shackleton and his adventure. If anyone would be interested in my Engineer III King before I place it on the classified forum let me know.
> 
> Moderators, please let me know if this is an inappropriate post.


Tempting, especially when it's blue dial. But I got the Endurance and Aero GMT II on order, so I can't.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## dark horse 82

Just called, Ball Malaysia Office, my watch reached the service center and undergoing some QC checking before sending out to distributor for my collection.
I guess i will be receiving it by this weekend.

Will post picture once I get my watch.

Thanks


----------



## Poodey

Received my DLC 43mm King III today. Very happy with it. Yes the leather strap squeaks, just like every other brand new leather strap I have owned. The Zulu strap is nice, and the included Ball spring bar tool was a nice touch. The glow is a little dimmer than my Genesis, but that would be expected since it spreads the tritium limit across a "gaggle" of tubes. Glad I got this one engraved. It's a keeper for sure. Now I might swap the band to my honey brown strap that I never used from my Genesis.


----------



## Panamint

I just got my king and it's great. I think it's tall due to being anti magnetic, with internal shielding. Nice lume and the markers are tall for a 3 dimensional dial. Very legible dial and faceted wide hands. Adequate strap, nice ball buckle.


----------



## dduo

Has anybody gotten 43mm(not DLC but stainless version)?
I have not received any mail yet. T^T


----------



## srankin1826

As promised, crappy cell phone pics. 40mm.


----------



## srankin1826




----------



## srankin1826

40mm on Zulu


----------



## Jmill79

Received mine on Friday, love it but hated the band it came on. Have my black leather from my Lum Tec on it now and it looks fantastic (to me anyway)even with it being a tight squeeze.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burningstorm

Feeling slightly annoyed with the pre-order. Still no sign so I emailed them... said being sent to the UK this week so should get start of next week ( in sept ) 

Feel the communication wasnt the best in terms of telling me it may be coming after the month it stated.

I don't mean to sound pety but when you have had months to prepare....and spending that much money on something.... kinda expect better

Anyway rant over


----------



## dduo

I agree with you.
It's been six months since I ordered now.
However, only one mail came.
We have the right to know why the watch we ordered did not come in August.
But the ball doesn't give any information.
I will never buy ball watch again.


----------



## elliswyatt

Those delays sound very frustrating. For me, the communication with Ball was very good. When I emailed Ball Watch in Europe, I received a response within hours. I also called their Florida office twice and was able to get satisfactory answers each time. I hope that you like the watch as much as I do and that the delays will be worth it for you.


----------



## Burningstorm

elliswyatt said:


> Those delays sound very frustrating. For me, the communication with Ball was very good. When I emailed Ball Watch in Europe, I received a response within hours. I also called their Florida office twice and was able to get satisfactory answers each time. I hope that you like the watch as much as I do and that the delays will be worth it for you.


No doubt when I get the watch I will love it. I really like the brand Ball. Followed them for awhile now and this is my first Ball purchase. I just feel a little annoyed with how now I'm getting my pre order in sept! But the pictures do look good. COME ON BALL SEND IT ME!!!


----------



## Poodey

All I can say on the delays is this, BALL said in this pre-order (and others that I have also participated) that shipments "begin in August". This doesn't mean all shipments will be received in August. From previous preorders, it appears to be shipped in terms of how early you placed your preorder. As for communication, I emailed BALL in the beginning of August about something entirely different, and not only received the info I needed, but also got an update on my preorder (that I didn't even ask about). Shipments leaving Switzerland in the middle of August, then arriving in destination country in the following week/s. Then checked by the authorized dealer for any issues during shipment, and finally arriving at the client the following week. This is all subject to local customs as well. There's a lot of things that can delay the process, things out of the hands of BALL. 

For me, they have done everything I would expect from them, or other companies. If you haven't received your watch yet, have you sent an email or filled out the "contact us" questionnaire on BALL's website? Response time is very quick, usually expect a response in the early hours of the next morning (here in the US).

But again, BALL told us shipments would BEGIN in August, from BALL Switzerland. Give it some time. Don't let that 6 months of time between preorder and delivery, or having to wait an extra week or two on top of that for shipping/handling, be the reason to "never buy BALL again". Not sure if there are any engineers or manufacturers here on the forum, but as someone who is in both, I can attest that 6 months from prototype (far enough along for preorders) and all the stages of manufacturing, to ready for shipment, is not out of the norm. Could they have waiting and did the preorder thing when they were further along so our wait times would be less? Sure, but if you remember from the Genesis 125th, that watch never officially got released, so they pretty much only made as many as there were preorders. How do you do that if you don't know how many are going to be preordered. Did anyone try to order The King before the preorder closed in April, and were denied, because they ran out of preorders? No. BALL picked the sweet spot in the design process for timing for preorders so anyone who wanted one, GOT one. If preorders were in July, they would already be so far along that there would have been only what was made, due to forecasting and estimations of interested customers for us to fight over. Do the preorder too early, and the design could change drastically from what presented during preorder and what was feasible and actually delivered. 

To tell you the truth I forgot all about my preorder, up until I received my email from UPS, stating I had a package arriving tomorrow, and when I looked at the shipper, I found a very familiar name. It then became the night before Christmas, all toys wrapped up under the tree, only 24 hours until I could open them. Couldn't sleep a wink that night. The next morning, the workday seemed to drag on for much more than the recorded 8 hours. The hour drive home through traffic seemed to last forever. Stopping at the UPS store to sign for it and get it, give them my tracking info, wait for the man to return with a large box marked "MADE IN SWITZERLAND". So excited now, I have to open it immediately. Right on the counter. Explaining to the UPS worker how long I've waited, what it's worth, how much I paid, what a deal I got. Explained the history of BALL, and their use of a Hydrogen isotope to create illumination that requires no light source, for over 25 years. Explain their innovation, their attention to detail, and their "out of the box" thinking and design. How, in my eyes, is a better buy than a Rolex, at least more affordable and unique. About THIS forum. 

Needless to say, he is now a fan, joined this forum, and looking to get his first BALL. Maybe he will chime in below, collaborating my Christmas Eve-like tale. 

Getting updates from April until it got shipped from Switzerland, arriving in St Petersburg Florida, then finally being told it left Florida, would have made the anxiety that much longer.

I guess short version of this post is this, it's a long process from preorder to delivery. BALL never said "delivery in August". And finally, if lack of emails or somehow instantly transporting shipments from Switzerland to your door outweigh unique designs, attention to detail, craftsmanship, being really the only "higher end" watch company using tritium, and providing preorder options so we can get these brand new watches for the same price range as these watches sell for on the used second hand market, feel free to "never buy BALL again". And I'll take your King III off your hands when it does "finally arrive". Could always use another one in a different color combination. Send me a private message.


----------



## preciousvapor

I Received my Engineer III King 40 mm Blue dial on stainless bracelet on 8/24/17. The day before I ordered an Engineer III Endurance, promising my self I would sell the Engineer III King to justify the purchase. I must admit I'm dragging my feet on placing the Engineer III King up for sale in the classified. It's a very handsome watch with a mesmerizing lume. Alas, it must go. I'll be taking pictures to post in the classified this weekend. In the meantime you have first dibs Poodey.


----------



## dark horse 82

The watch is extremely good looking and no doubt the blue dial face looks awesome. Never regretted buying Engineer III King. Anyone purchase the rubber strap for this watch?
Will be interested to see how the rubber strap fit into the watch.


----------



## elliswyatt

I posted a review and many more photos here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/72-hours-ball-engineer-iii-king-4526699.html


----------



## Burningstorm

So I got my watch today. Overall and very pleased. Looks very smart and well built!

Although I'm surprised at how the stainless steel bracelet isn't that big. I mean I don't have the biggest wrist but all links are used ( I used the two spare links which came with the watch) and have to say it fits perfect. But anyone with bigger wrist may have problems.

I do have a question and I don't want to sound silly - is there a technique to unclip the clasp. At the moment I'm just pulling at the ball logo and it's comes undone. But I feel like this would damage it long term?

Thanks all


----------



## elliswyatt

Burningstorm said:


> So I got my watch today. Overall and very pleased. Looks very smart and well built!
> 
> Although I'm surprised at how the stainless steel bracelet isn't that big. I mean I don't have the biggest wrist but all links are used ( I used the two spare links which came with the watch) and have to say it fits perfect. But anyone with bigger wrist may have problems.
> 
> I do have a question and I don't want to sound silly - is there a technique to unclip the clasp. At the moment I'm just pulling at the ball logo and it's comes undone. But I feel like this would damage it long term?
> 
> Thanks all


Yes, a large-wristed person may need an extra link or two. With respect to the clasp, there is no release button. I just grip it with my thumb and forefinger and pull.


----------



## Burningstorm

elliswyatt said:


> Yes, a large-wristed person may need an extra link or two. With respect to the clasp, there is no release button. I just grip it with my thumb and forefinger and pull.


I just hope it doesn't do long term damage on the strap.


----------



## badleo

I got mine one this weekend as well, and I changed to the plastic belt.

Video:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BZWba_AljEU/


----------



## Large

elliswyatt said:


> Yes, a large-wristed person may need an extra link or two. With respect to the clasp, there is no release button. I just grip it with my thumb and forefinger and pull.


First time poster. First time Ball purchaser. My watch's bracelet doesn't come near me and there were no extra links in the box. I've had to email Ball in Switzerland for them to send me some.

I think I might get to wear it by the end of the year ;-)


----------



## Karkarov

Large said:


> First time poster. First time Ball purchaser. My watch's bracelet doesn't come near me and there were no extra links in the box. I've had to email Ball in Switzerland for them to send me some.
> 
> I think I might get to wear it by the end of the year ;-)


You could always just take the bracelet off and use a leather, rubber, or nato strap in the meantime?


----------



## Large

Karkarov said:


> You could always just take the bracelet off and use a leather, rubber, or nato strap in the meantime?


Thanks for the advice, but I don't like those kind of bands 

Ball links en route from Switzerland today, should have them by the weekend.


----------



## preciousvapor

Heads up to anyone who missed out on the Engineer III King offer, there's now one up for sale on Ebay.


----------



## kren

I received my Engineer III King one month ago. The accuracy of this watch leaves a lot to be desired. I loose around *15 minutes every 24 hours* when wearing it for approximately 8 hours a day and rewinding it before and after wearing it. Is this a defect or does it need a break-in period? I never dropped it and always leave it resting dial up at night.


----------



## Heljestrand

kren said:


> I received my Engineer III King one month ago. The accuracy of this watch leaves a lot to be desired. I loose around *15 minutes every 24 hours* when wearing it for approximately 8 hours a day and rewinding it before and after wearing it. Is this a defect or does it need a break-in period? I never dropped it and always leave it resting dial up at night.


OUCH! Sorry to hear about those accuracy issues as it is a fairly handsome piece. Yes the markers at 12 and 6 are cyborg-like and massive but I quite liked the looks of it in photos. Hope you get your issue resolved through Ball Watch Co.


----------



## elliswyatt

kren said:


> I received my Engineer III King one month ago. The accuracy of this watch leaves a lot to be desired. I loose around *15 minutes every 24 hours* when wearing it for approximately 8 hours a day and rewinding it before and after wearing it. Is this a defect or does it need a break-in period? I never dropped it and always leave it resting dial up at night.


Sounds like a defect. Mine has been consistently running between +2 and +3 seconds per day. As of right now, it is my most accurate automatic.


----------



## gab.charette

Classics are classics ahaha


----------



## badleo

I am looking for the accuracy problem to here. but your case is much worse then mine.
My Eng II King fast a Min per Month...


----------



## badleo

kren said:


> I received my Engineer III King one month ago. The accuracy of this watch leaves a lot to be desired. I loose around *15 minutes every 24 hours* when wearing it for approximately 8 hours a day and rewinding it before and after wearing it. Is this a defect or does it need a break-in period? I never dropped it and always leave it resting dial up at night.


I am looking for the accuracy problem to here. but your case is much worse then mine.
My Eng III King fast a Min per Month...

View attachment 12636617


----------



## deme3erw

I have received mine a few days ago (not from preorder unfortunately...) and yesterday I have managed to put the new custom made Etsy strap. The lume is great, but it's weaker than the photo below. In absolute darkness, the lume is astounding! Very pleased!


----------

